# Phantom Egg Sac?



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

So very happy to wake up this morning to my AF Cambs with what looks like an egg sac (my first one). Problem is, it's only been 2 weeks after mating. I can't find much about phantom sacs online, but is this one of them?
I thought gestation period was several months  

It looks a bit slap dash, more like scrunched up tissue paper rather than the "golf ball" I've seen in pictures. She may not have finished making it, I guess. 

If it isn't a real one - 
1. How do I know for sure?
2. What do I do with it?
3. Could she be gravid at the same time?
4. If not, what does this mean for mating again?


Any help, please...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

How long have you had her Kit? Is there a chance she's been mated before?

I would just asssume it is a real one and leave her alone to incubate it. If it's a dud she will know and will either eat it or throw it out eventually.

They do start off a bit scruffy looking but once mum has rolled them around for a few days, they get a bit rounder.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

No reason at all for it not to be a good sac if she was mated, if the eggs are all ready there you could mate the female one day and have a sac laid the next, assuming the male was up to the job.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Not long, a month or so. I bought her from a forum member, apparently she's never been mated. 
I'll do just that then, thanks Lisa, and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

That's quicker than Ive had, I usually find 30 days after mating, 30 days after that there's ewls and 30 days after that you'll have slings.

I'd suggest you leave her to it, keep disturbance down to a minimum, they're good mums. Add a little moisture occassionally, don't let it completely dry out.

You question will be when to pull the sac. or whether to leave it with mum. there's pro's and cons for each but you may wish to prepare an incubator just in case.


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

I know it's a different sp, but my OBT laid a healthy sac less than 4weeks after mating. Hatched out 104 

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Cambs apparently make phantom sacs a fair bit, but if she was mated (even two weeks before) then I'd expect it to be fertile.

It could well be that she was headed towards a phantom sac anyway, making eggs inside her, and you just mated her at a really fortuitous time! Congratulations!


----------

